# Win32 Application Problem



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! I installed the European Air War flight sim. When I click on the icon to start it, I get the following message:

"C:\Program Files\Infogrames Interactive\European Air War\eaw.exe is not a valid Win32 Application."

I re-installed it but got the same message. BTW, 'infogrames' is not my typo. That's what the message said (for whatever that's worth).

Can anyone help me? Thanx!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System requirements:
133 MHz Intel Pentium CPU, 32MB RAM, 2MB video card RAM, 4X CD-ROM drive, *DirectX 6.0*, 50MB available hard disk space, *Windows 95*

European Air War was released in 1998, long before Vista. Try 95/98 compatibility mode.


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! Thanx for getting back to me. What do I have to do to "try 95/98 compatibility mode?"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Full details here: http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/bf416877-c83f-4476-a3da-8ec98dcf5f101033.mspx


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! I tried to install the game manually but w/ no luck. I still get the 'not a valid Win 32 application.' I guess it's just too old to work on my system. Thanx for your help!


----------

